# Hex bolster screwdriver question



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Help!!!


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Josue said:


> The difference between these two screwdrivers is the hex bolster. It is supposed to increase the torque.
> 
> It it really so? Is it worth spending the extra $$$$$ on these ones?


It helps increase torque by allowing you to use a wrench on the hex portion. Whether or not it's worth it, I don't know. I have some screwdrivers with hex bolsters but have never put a wrench on them.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

The Motts said:


> It helps increase torque by allowing you to use a wrench on the hex portion. Whether or not it's worth it, I don't know. I have some screwdrivers with hex bolsters but have never put a wrench on them.


OK thank you very much!



RedLiz75 said:


> Do you guys make applesauce?????
> 
> 
> 
> You can find the answer to your question at electricians job talk dot com!


SHut up would ya!!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If you need to do that to a screw driver somethings not right. Get an impact driver, a real one not a power tool one and a lump hammer. Or just drill the screw out.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> If you need to do that to a screw driver somethings not right. Get an impact driver, a real one not a power tool one and a lump hammer. Or just drill the screw out.


Yeah. I just wanted to know what it was for. If it increased the power with your hand or if it was for something else. 
I am getting an impact driver, power tool though:laughing:

I don't think I need an impact screwdriver though.

Thank you very much.:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Josue said:


> Yeah. I just wanted to know what it was for. If it increased the power with your hand or if it was for something else.
> I am getting an impact driver, power tool though:laughing:
> 
> I don't think I need an impact screwdriver though.
> ...


My Felo screwdrivers have a hole in the handle at the top alot of people assume is for hang sell displays in stores but you can actually put another screwdriver in that hole to do the same thing for leverage, phillips and slotted are going to strip out if you put that amount of torque on it, I would only try it with torx bits or #2 square and up, but then and again my bare hands have always been strong enough.

Grab one of these next time your in there -

http://www.wihatools.com/300seri/380_stuby.htm

They should be about $20 or cheaper, your pricing in American $ for your new driver was the same as NZ $ over here. They are really handy to have for when you cant fit a full size screw driver into the device your working on, I swap out the small blade for a torx that I use in APC racks and cabinets.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> My Felo screwdrivers have a hole in the handle at the top alot of people assume is for hang sell displays in stores but you can actually put another screwdriver in that hole to do the same thing for leverage, phillips and slotted are going to strip out if you put that amount of torque on it, I would only try it with torx bits or #2 square and up, but then and again my bare hands have always been strong enough.
> 
> Grab one of these next time your in there -
> 
> ...



I saw the felos today. I saw the hole and they use it to hang them in the displays. I probably would have found out what it was for. The felo driver was too small for my hands. The wihas were perfect fit.

I don't like stubbys.:laughing: I have two and haven't used them once in more than a year.
I don't think they have that stubby in the store, but I can order it and they'll bring it to me. Whenever I feel the need for one I'll get it.

Right now I'm thinking on getting some wiha drivers from Amazon. I'll pick them up this July or August in the States.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

Pretty much any screw driver with a square or hexagonal shank (the metal part that goes from the handle to the tip) is suitable to apply a wrench to.

It's not that useful of a feature, I don't think it is anyway. 

I've had to use it a few times with painted in flat heads, but with robertsons or phillips screws, if you've got the apply that much torque, the driver is like likely to cam out or the screw strip. 

Just my thoughts.

Oh, and the few times I've done it, I had an adjustable and a multi-bit in my pocket, a picquic multi-bit, all the picquic multi bits can be used with a wrench, and it was a last attempt before going back for a drill.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

chrisfnl said:


> Pretty much any screw driver with a square or hexagonal shank (the metal part that goes from the handle to the tip) is suitable to apply a wrench to.
> 
> It's not that useful of a feature, I don't think it is anyway.
> 
> ...


Thanks! you are right!


----------



## ejmatt (Apr 3, 2011)

My large flathead screwdriver with the hex bolster gets a decent amount of use, certainly enough to justify carrying it around. I often use it to unscrew the slotted bungs from enclosures, on screws that have rusted in place abit, and it also comes in very handy when I am covered in grease and the screwdriver handle offers as much traction as a bar of wet soap.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I use a wiha soft finish hex style beater slotted driver. Obviously I've never put a wrench to it but it is probably the most heavy duty screwdriver I own.

Fwiw.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've put wrenches on square and hex shank drivers lots of times, often I'm applying all of my upper body weight to the driver while wrenching on it to try to break the screw free or keep it from striping more. I always have a few beefy hex or square shank drivers available.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Josue said:


> The difference between these two screwdrivers is the hex bolster. It is supposed to increase the torque.
> 
> It it really so? Is it worth spending the extra $$$$$ on these ones?


Here's a little demonstration.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

1) Those are awesome screwdrivers. Had them about a year now and still like they day I bought 'em even though I abuse the heck out of them.

2) Being able to put a wrench on there has saved me in a pinch. Much better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.

-John


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

OK I think I get it now, thanks! I don't really think I need the hex bolster. I'd rather use the impact driver.


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

Demac said:


> Here's a little demonstration.


why did he hammer the driver first? ?confused? was that his idea of an impact driver?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> why did he hammer the driver first? ?confused? was that his idea of an impact driver?


You hit it when the screw is very tightened or just for chiseling.:thumbsup:


----------

